# Milan: fatta per il nuovo socio. E Li trova i 32 mln.



## admin (13 Giugno 2018)

Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 13 maggio 2018, Yonghong Li ha ufficialmente trovato il nuovo socio di minoranza. Si tratta di un nome importante. L'identità potrebbe essere svelata già venerdì, in occasione del CDA. Il nuovo socio non è cinese e nemmeno italiano. Filtra che il nome sia importante e che abbia altrettanto importante disponibilità economica. 

Il club confida che il nuovo socio entri in società in tempo per l'appuntamento con la Uefa in programma il 19 giugno.

Li potrebbe versare i 32 mln dell'aumento di capitale già la prossima settimana.

*Secondo Il Corriere della Sera, il nuovo socio di minoranza (ma destinato a salire, con le quote) del Milan non viene nè dalla Cina nè dagli Usa. Difficilmente la questione verrà chiusa prima del 19 giugno, quando il Milan sarà in Uefa.


**Repubblica: il nuovo socio prenderà inizialmente una quota di minoranza che servirà per ricapitalizzare il Milan. Poi, col tempo, assumerà il controllo del pacchetto di maggioranza con Yonghong Li che verrà "retrocesso" ad un ruolo alla Thohir.

L'ingresso del nuovo socio servirà anche per provare a convincere la Uefa (rossoneri pessimisti) o il TAS.*


----------



## goleador 70 (13 Giugno 2018)

Godo


----------



## admin (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 13 maggio 2018, Yonghong Li ha ufficialmente trovato il nuovo socio di minoranza. Si tratta di un nome importante. L'identità potrebbe essere svelata già venerdì, in occasione del CDA. Il nuovo socio non è cinese e nemmeno italiano. Filtra che il nome sia importante e che abbia altrettanto importante disponibilità economica.
> 
> Il club confida che il nuovo socio entri in società in tempo per l'appuntamento con la Uefa in programma il 19 giugno.
> 
> Li potrebbe versare i 32 mln dell'aumento di capitale già la prossima settimana.



Speriamo bene. Speriamo sia un nome davvero forte.


----------



## goleador 70 (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Speriamo bene. Speriamo sia un nome davvero forte.



Ce lo meritiamo


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Giugno 2018)

Ahhhhhhhh..... speriamo bene


----------



## diavolo (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Speriamo bene. Speriamo sia un nome davvero forte.



Spero che sia lui


----------



## Montag84 (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 13 maggio 2018, Yonghong Li ha ufficialmente trovato il nuovo socio di minoranza. Si tratta di un nome importante. L'identità potrebbe essere svelata già venerdì, in occasione del CDA. Il nuovo socio non è cinese e nemmeno italiano. Filtra che il nome sia importante e che abbia altrettanto importante disponibilità economica.
> 
> Il club confida che il nuovo socio entri in società in tempo per l'appuntamento con la Uefa in programma il 19 giugno.
> 
> Li potrebbe versare i 32 mln dell'aumento di capitale già la prossima settimana.



Il solito fortunello


----------



## sballotello (13 Giugno 2018)

chissa come cambiera il cda con l'ingresso del nuovo socio.


----------



## admin (13 Giugno 2018)

*Secondo Il Corriere della Sera, il nuovo socio di minoranza (ma destinato a salire, con le quote) del Milan non viene nè dalla Cina nè dagli Usa. Difficilmente la questione verrà chiusa prima del 19 giugno, quando il Milan sarà in Uefa.*


----------



## admin (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 13 maggio 2018, Yonghong Li ha ufficialmente trovato il nuovo socio di minoranza. Si tratta di un nome importante. L'identità potrebbe essere svelata già venerdì, in occasione del CDA. Il nuovo socio non è cinese e nemmeno italiano. Filtra che il nome sia importante e che abbia altrettanto importante disponibilità economica.
> 
> Il club confida che il nuovo socio entri in società in tempo per l'appuntamento con la Uefa in programma il 19 giugno.
> 
> ...




Magari sto nuovo socio si presentasse con Maldini e Conte. Così, tanto per iniziare...


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 13 maggio 2018, Yonghong Li ha ufficialmente trovato il nuovo socio di minoranza. Si tratta di un nome importante. L'identità potrebbe essere svelata già venerdì, in occasione del CDA. Il nuovo socio non è cinese e nemmeno italiano. Filtra che il nome sia importante e che abbia altrettanto importante disponibilità economica.
> 
> Il club confida che il nuovo socio entri in società in tempo per l'appuntamento con la Uefa in programma il 19 giugno.
> 
> ...



Ora tutto potrebbe avere dei contorni più chiari ed era anche ora.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Speriamo bene. Speriamo sia un nome davvero forte.



Se è vero allora significa che sto nome Li ce l'aveva già pronto ma ha cercato fino alla fine di fare da solo, non potendo e rischiando grosso di perdere tutto ha probabilmente concesso l'ingresso a sto tizio rimettendoci sul valore del club..

Speriamo questo ci eviti la stangata UEFA


----------



## bmb (13 Giugno 2018)

Bisognerà iniziare a fare come Li, sti tombini son pieni di soldi.


----------



## goleador 70 (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Il Corriere della Sera, il nuovo socio di minoranza (ma destinato a salire, con le quote) del Milan non viene nè dalla Cina nè dagli Usa. Difficilmente la questione verrà chiusa prima del 19 giugno, quando il Milan sarà in Uefa.*



Quindi russo o arabo


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Il Corriere della Sera, il nuovo socio di minoranza (ma destinato a salire, con le quote) del Milan non viene nè dalla Cina nè dagli Usa. Difficilmente la questione verrà chiusa prima del 19 giugno, quando il Milan sarà in Uefa.*



Non è ne italiano, ne cinese ne americano..ok, restano altre 100 e passa nazioni...

Probabilmente comunque sarà un fondo, oppure un russo o arabo


----------



## Goro (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Speriamo bene. Speriamo sia un nome davvero forte.



Incrociamo tutto l'incrociabile. Questo è un altro crocevia storico. Che la fortuna arrivi in qualche modo ora


----------



## Igor91 (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Magari sto nuovo socio si presentasse con Maldini e Conte. Così, tanto per iniziare...



E con Cavani e Milinkovic Savic nel borsone dei giochi..


----------



## bmb (13 Giugno 2018)

Sto nuovo socio sarà tanto rumore per nulla.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Giugno 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se è vero allora significa che sto nome Li ce l'aveva già pronto ma ha cercato fino alla fine di fare da solo, non potendo e rischiando grosso di perdere tutto ha probabilmente concesso l'ingresso a sto tizio rimettendoci sul valore del club..
> 
> Speriamo questo ci eviti la stangata UEFA



Oppure questo tale c'è da sempre...
Anche perchè la prima ipotesi era proprio questa cioè che Li rappresentasse una cordata o comunque qualcuno di veramente importante.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Giugno 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Oppure questo tale c'è da sempre...
> Anche perchè la prima ipotesi era proprio questa cioè che Li rappresentasse una cordata o comunque qualcuno di veramente importante.



Questo non lo so..credo più al Yogurt Li stile Tohir..probabilmente sperava nell'affare ma finirà per rimetterci qualcosa..

L'importante per noi adesso è capire cosa possiamo ambire ad essere...di certo ce i conti fossero piangenti come dicono Fassone non parlerebbe di stadio entro il 2022


----------



## pazzomania (13 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## Montag84 (13 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## Black (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 13 maggio 2018, Yonghong Li ha ufficialmente trovato il nuovo socio di minoranza. Si tratta di un nome importante. L'identità potrebbe essere svelata già venerdì, in occasione del CDA. Il nuovo socio non è cinese e nemmeno italiano. Filtra che il nome sia importante e che abbia altrettanto importante disponibilità economica.
> 
> Il club confida che il nuovo socio entri in società in tempo per l'appuntamento con la Uefa in programma il 19 giugno.
> 
> ...



mah ne abbiamo viste talmente tante che faccio fatica ad essere fiducioso. Certo che c'è molta curiosità su chi potrebbe essere questo socio. Il fatto che dicono che non sia italiano, mi rassicura.... io temo sempre il ritorno del malefico duo.

Aspettiamo e vediamo, se poi ce lo dicono già venerdì o comunque entro questo mese va benissimo


----------



## Wetter (13 Giugno 2018)

Ragazzi che dire...speriamo che sia veramente vero quello che si legge oggi sulla Gazzetta.Ci meritiamo una proprietà solida e lungimirante,io fino a quando non leggo i nomi di chi c'è dietro non sto tranquillo,abbiamo preso cosi tante delusioni che oramai ho quasi perso la fiducia.


----------



## jacky (13 Giugno 2018)

Se è un nome davvero forte, con i nomi che ci sono in giro come allenatori, porta subito un TOP.
Altrimenti è l'ennesimo sprovveduto, che non sa cogliere le opportunità...

Porta soldi, Conte 2-3 ottimi calciatori e vedi come per i prossimi 10 anni non abbiamo problemi...

Viceversa tieni Gattuso, Mirabelli, Abate, Antonelli e gentaglia... e siamo sempre punto e a capo.

Non ci vuole niente per far ripartire una società di calcio, ma bisogna fare le scelte giuste. Dal punto di vista tecnico innanzitutto, poi viene il resto.

Non si può pensare di portare sponsor e tifosi arrivando sesti e facendoci spernacchiare dal Benevento. Prima i risultati sportivi e poi raccogli la grana. Solo uno stolto come Fassone poteva pensare di raccogliere 100 milioni dalle tasche dei cinesi con Kalinic e Biglia.


----------



## Manue (13 Giugno 2018)

Non voglio sognare, voglio solo aspettare i fatti, i nomi.
Vediamo di chi stiamo parlando...

Nomi di calciatori non voglio farne, tantomeno di Ds...voglio solo aspettare, 
non sono ne ottimista ne pessimista...


----------



## ScArsenal83 (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 13 maggio 2018, Yonghong Li ha ufficialmente trovato il nuovo socio di minoranza. Si tratta di un nome importante. L'identità potrebbe essere svelata già venerdì, in occasione del CDA. Il nuovo socio non è cinese e nemmeno italiano. Filtra che il nome sia importante e che abbia altrettanto importante disponibilità economica.
> 
> Il club confida che il nuovo socio entri in società in tempo per l'appuntamento con la Uefa in programma il 19 giugno.
> 
> ...



Io faccio una mia previsione, il socio sarà cinese..............


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 13 maggio 2018, Yonghong Li ha ufficialmente trovato il nuovo socio di minoranza. Si tratta di un nome importante. L'identità potrebbe essere svelata già venerdì, in occasione del CDA. Il nuovo socio non è cinese e nemmeno italiano. Filtra che il nome sia importante e che abbia altrettanto importante disponibilità economica.
> 
> Il club confida che il nuovo socio entri in società in tempo per l'appuntamento con la Uefa in programma il 19 giugno.
> 
> ...



Boh sarà un marziano


----------



## Black (13 Giugno 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Oppure questo tale c'è da sempre...
> Anche perchè la prima ipotesi era proprio questa cioè che Li rappresentasse una cordata o comunque qualcuno di veramente importante.



mah non penso. Perchè allora aspettare tutto questo tempo prima di farsi vedere? con il rischio di stangate dall'Uefa e figuracce varie? io a questo punto credo di più all'ipotesi Li=Thoir, anche se il Li prestanome resta sempre l'opzione più accreditata


----------



## Goro (13 Giugno 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Se è un nome davvero forte, con i nomi che ci sono in giro come allenatori, porta subito un TOP.
> Altrimenti è l'ennesimo sprovveduto, che non sa cogliere le opportunità...
> 
> Porta soldi, Conte 2-3 ottimi calciatori e vedi come per i prossimi 10 anni non abbiamo problemi...
> ...



Severo ma giusto


----------



## sballotello (13 Giugno 2018)

sarà uno di quei nomi americani, con cui Elliot ha avuto contatti?


----------



## Mic (13 Giugno 2018)

Ho grandissima paura della seconda testa di legno...


----------



## admin (13 Giugno 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Se è un nome davvero forte, con i nomi che ci sono in giro come allenatori, porta subito un TOP.
> Altrimenti è l'ennesimo sprovveduto, che non sa cogliere le opportunità...
> 
> Porta soldi, Conte 2-3 ottimi calciatori e vedi come per i prossimi 10 anni non abbiamo problemi...
> ...



Eh, così dovrebbe funzionare.

Vediamo.


----------



## goleador 70 (13 Giugno 2018)

Se il socio sarà cinese in molti dovranno farsi un esame di coscienza


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Giugno 2018)

Per chi chiede “ il socio arriva con il nuovo allenatore “ forse dimentica che Gattuso ha rinnovato 2 mesi fa e che sarebbe una mossa da dilettanti andare a cambiare allenatore a preparazione imminente.


----------



## alcyppa (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 13 maggio 2018, Yonghong Li ha ufficialmente trovato il nuovo socio di minoranza. Si tratta di un nome importante. L'identità potrebbe essere svelata già venerdì, in occasione del CDA. Il nuovo socio non è cinese e nemmeno italiano. Filtra che il nome sia importante e che abbia altrettanto importante disponibilità economica.
> 
> Il club confida che il nuovo socio entri in società in tempo per l'appuntamento con la Uefa in programma il 19 giugno.
> 
> ...




Sarebbe bello ma non voglio illudermi.


----------



## bmb (13 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Per chi chiede “ il socio arriva con il nuovo allenatore “ forse dimentica che Gattuso ha rinnovato 2 mesi fa e che sarebbe una mossa da dilettanti andare a cambiare allenatore a preparazione imminente.



Mi accontento di 3 top player e vedrai che Gattuso in panchina andrà benissimo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 13 maggio 2018, Yonghong Li ha ufficialmente trovato il nuovo socio di minoranza. Si tratta di un nome importante. L'identità potrebbe essere svelata già venerdì, in occasione del CDA. Il nuovo socio non è cinese e nemmeno italiano. Filtra che il nome sia importante e che abbia altrettanto importante disponibilità economica.
> 
> Il club confida che il nuovo socio entri in società in tempo per l'appuntamento con la Uefa in programma il 19 giugno.
> 
> ...



L'importante è liquidare il debito della holding e rifinanziare il resto. A quel punto le luci sulla proprietà finalmente si attenueranno, salvo per chi non continuerà ad accettare la situazione di fatto. Ma questa è un'altra storia ed è un problema di determinati tifosi, qualche giornale e forse la UEFA. Per i primi c'è poco da fare, i secondi prima o poi si stancheranno di seguire "il bonifico minuto per minuto", e con la terza nella peggiore delle ipotesi ne riparleremo davanti al TAS. 

La cosa fondamentale è che il Milan non abbia problemi economici o finanziari, che la proprietà continui ad investire, e che il progetto sportivo inizi ad ingranare. Farci le seghe sul proprietario non serve a nulla. Anche perché dubito che avremo mai un proprietario che accontenti tutti.


----------



## tonilovin93 (13 Giugno 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Se è un nome davvero forte, con i nomi che ci sono in giro come allenatori, porta subito un TOP.
> Altrimenti è l'ennesimo sprovveduto, che non sa cogliere le opportunità...
> 
> Porta soldi, Conte 2-3 ottimi calciatori e vedi come per i prossimi 10 anni non abbiamo problemi...
> ...



Esatto, prendi conte, prendi milinkovic Savic, prendi la punta e vedi come arrivi in Champions l anno prossimo. Ma sono solo sogni


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Giugno 2018)

Decisamente curioso di vedere chi è. Se è un nome forte avrà sicuramente la possibilità di rilevare la maggioranza nei prossimi anni (secondo me).


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Giugno 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> Mi accontento di 3 top player e vedrai che Gattuso in panchina andrà benissimo.



sempre sostenuto


----------



## diavolo (13 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Per chi chiede “ il socio arriva con il nuovo allenatore “ forse dimentica che Gattuso ha rinnovato 2 mesi fa e che sarebbe una mossa da dilettanti andare a cambiare allenatore a preparazione imminente.



Il triennale a Gattuso,quello si è da dilettanti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Giugno 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Esatto, prendi conte, prendi milinkovic Savic, prendi la punta e vedi come arrivi in Champions l anno prossimo. Ma sono solo sogni



ancora con sto Conte, magari ti dico... ma Gattuso ha rinnovato 2 mesi fa. Per buona pace di tutti l'allenatore per il prossimo anno è il Calabrese.


----------



## Pampu7 (13 Giugno 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Se è un nome davvero forte, con i nomi che ci sono in giro come allenatori, porta subito un TOP.
> Altrimenti è l'ennesimo sprovveduto, che non sa cogliere le opportunità...
> 
> Porta soldi, Conte 2-3 ottimi calciatori e vedi come per i prossimi 10 anni non abbiamo problemi...
> ...



Sottoscrivo


----------



## zlatan (13 Giugno 2018)

Mah speriamo sia la volta buona ragazzi, e speriamo sia uno conosciuto. Per l'Europa League è tardi come scrive il corriere, ma baratto un anno fuori dalle coppe, con un socio con patrimonio ben conosciuto, in grado di fare mercato, piuttosto che una clemenza della corte, ma con la totale incertezza societaria. Non ci serve un'altra rivoluzione, ci serve un grandissimo centravanti, un esterno e possibilmente una mezz'ala forte. Più qualche contorno per la panchina. E Gattuso me lo tengo stretto si merita un anno dall'inizio...


----------



## admin (13 Giugno 2018)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Il triennale a Gattuso,quello si è da dilettanti.



.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Giugno 2018)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Il triennale a Gattuso,quello si è da dilettanti.



Perche ? 

io continuo a ripetere che l'allenatore è si improntate ma il 70% del successo di una squadra dipende dai GIOCATORI. 

Come detto sopra, tieni la squadra cosi com'è ma compra Cavani, Milinkovic Savic e un altro top. Scommettiamo che arriviamo terzi ? 

Anche con il tanto odiato Gattuso ??


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Giugno 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Mah speriamo sia la volta buona ragazzi, e speriamo sia uno conosciuto. Per l'Europa League è tardi come scrive il corriere, ma baratto un anno fuori dalle coppe, con un socio con patrimonio ben conosciuto, in grado di fare mercato, piuttosto che una clemenza della corte, ma con la totale incertezza societaria. Non ci serve un'altra rivoluzione, ci serve un grandissimo centravanti, un esterno e possibilmente una mezz'ala forte. Più qualche contorno per la panchina. E Gattuso me lo tengo stretto si merita un anno dall'inizio...



perche tardi ? ci mancano ancora 2 gradi di giudizio. UEFA e TAS


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Giugno 2018)

Black ha scritto:


> mah non penso. Perchè allora aspettare tutto questo tempo prima di farsi vedere? con il rischio di stangate dall'Uefa e figuracce varie? io a questo punto credo di più all'ipotesi Li=Thoir, anche se il Li prestanome resta sempre l'opzione più accreditata



Tohir mi sembra molto più scaltro.
A me Li che prova a far l'affare della vita non convince , mi pare più credibile che sia stato messo là da qualcuno.
Comunque presto ne capiremo di più.


----------



## zlatan (13 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Perche ?
> 
> io continuo a ripetere che l'allenatore è si improntate ma il 70% del successo di una squadra dipende dai GIOCATORI.
> 
> ...



Con Cavani e Milinkovic vinci lo scudetto altro che terzo posto. Ma non sono alla nostra portata neanche se arriva ALI' Babà


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Giugno 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Tohir mi sembra molto più scaltro.
> A me Li che prova a far l'affare della vita non convince , mi pare più credibile che sia stato messo là da qualcuno.
> Comunque presto ne capiremo di più.



Si evince pure dal lavoro che stanno svolgendo in cina...non ultimo l'annuncio di ieri. Non sembra proprio l'atteggiamento di chi vuole rivendere e scappare...piuttosto di chi desidera costruire qualcosa


----------



## VonVittel (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 13 maggio 2018, Yonghong Li ha ufficialmente trovato il nuovo socio di minoranza. Si tratta di un nome importante. L'identità potrebbe essere svelata già venerdì, in occasione del CDA. Il nuovo socio non è cinese e nemmeno italiano. Filtra che il nome sia importante e che abbia altrettanto importante disponibilità economica.
> 
> Il club confida che il nuovo socio entri in società in tempo per l'appuntamento con la Uefa in programma il 19 giugno.
> 
> ...



Non mi importa la nazionalità. 
Chiedo solo che sia solido e che non abbia mai avuto contatti con S.B.


----------



## varvez (13 Giugno 2018)

E se fosse in verità un italiano o in gruppo italiano?


----------



## Aron (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 13 maggio 2018, Yonghong Li ha ufficialmente trovato il nuovo socio di minoranza. Si tratta di un nome importante. L'identità potrebbe essere svelata già venerdì, in occasione del CDA. Il nuovo socio non è cinese e nemmeno italiano. Filtra che il nome sia importante e che abbia altrettanto importante disponibilità economica.
> 
> Il club confida che il nuovo socio entri in società in tempo per l'appuntamento con la Uefa in programma il 19 giugno.
> 
> ...



Suggerisco di restare molto prudenti e senza illusioni


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Giugno 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Con Cavani e Milinkovic vinci lo scudetto altro che terzo posto. Ma non sono alla nostra portata neanche se arriva ALI' Babà



Dipende, se parliamo di obbiettivi dei calciatori concordo con te , sicuramente quei giocatori vogliono la champions e non forse l'EL. 

Per il discorso finanziario puoi avere anche 1 miliardo di euro da spendere ma se la UEFA con il FPF ti tarpa le ali sicuramente non possiamo permetterci questi giocatori. 

E' fondamentale aumentare i ricavi che ti liberano quote da investire negli acquisti ( spese )


----------



## sballotello (13 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Suggerisco di restare molto prudenti e senza illusioni



la stessa prudenza usata da chi diceva che non ci saremmo iscritti alla serie A, perchè naturalmente la FIGC si sarebbe allineata alla UEFA..immagino.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Giugno 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Si evince pure dal lavoro che stanno svolgendo in cina...non ultimo l'annuncio di ieri. Non sembra proprio l'atteggiamento di chi vuole rivendere e scappare...piuttosto di chi desidera costruire qualcosa




Ragazzi ma a me pare incredibile che non sia chiaro a tutti la situazione.

Li è ovviamente un prestanome di un gruppo ben più solido e lo dimostra il fatto che anche dopo l'aver forzato la mano per il CDA di Venerdì questo si presenti con 32 milioni cash. 

Veramente pensavate che Li fosse uno sprovveduto ? veramente pensavate che il gruppo che sta dietro a Li quello che fa passare i soldi nelle isole vergini per arrivare a Milano buttasse un operazione da 1 miliardo di euro ? 

Forse non avete capito ma questi con il nuovo socio , prendono e rilanciano. Altro che poveri cinesi.


----------



## Pit96 (13 Giugno 2018)

Speriamo, ragazzi... speriamo


----------



## James Watson (13 Giugno 2018)

Ma non avete capito? il nuovo socio di minoranza sarà S.B.


----------



## Aron (13 Giugno 2018)

sballotello ha scritto:


> la stessa prudenza usata da chi diceva che non ci saremmo iscritti alla serie A, perchè naturalmente la FIGC si sarebbe allineata alla UEFA..immagino.



Ti ricordo che il Milan è a un passo dall'essere buttato fuori dalle coppe


----------



## admin (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 13 maggio 2018, Yonghong Li ha ufficialmente trovato il nuovo socio di minoranza. Si tratta di un nome importante. L'identità potrebbe essere svelata già venerdì, in occasione del CDA. Il nuovo socio non è cinese e nemmeno italiano. Filtra che il nome sia importante e che abbia altrettanto importante disponibilità economica.
> 
> Il club confida che il nuovo socio entri in società in tempo per l'appuntamento con la Uefa in programma il 19 giugno.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Trumpusconi (13 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma a me pare incredibile che non sia chiaro a tutti la situazione.
> 
> Li è ovviamente un prestanome di un gruppo ben più solido e lo dimostra il fatto che anche dopo l'aver forzato la mano per il CDA di Venerdì questo si presenti con 32 milioni cash.
> 
> ...



mah...vedremo Lollo...


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ti ricordo che il Milan è a un passo dall'essere buttato fuori dalle coppe



Aron sono anni che ci leggiamo e ti giuro che se dovessi istituire un piano per il più pessimista del Forum saresti sicuramente tra i primi 3  

ps: Si scherza è, su un po il morale fratello.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## Aron (13 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Aron sono anni che ci leggiamo e ti giuro che se dovessi istituire un piano per il più pessimista del Forum saresti sicuramente tra i primi 3
> 
> ps: Si scherza è, su un po il morale fratello.




Lollo, ero qui a rinfrancare gli animi sul Milan di Inzaghi e quello di Mihajlovic, altro che pessimista...


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Lollo, ero qui a rinfrancare gli animi sul Milan di Inzaghi e quello di Mihajlovic, altro che pessimista...



lo so lo so , era una battuta la mia ci mancherebbe


----------



## Roccoro (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 13 maggio 2018, Yonghong Li ha ufficialmente trovato il nuovo socio di minoranza. Si tratta di un nome importante. L'identità potrebbe essere svelata già venerdì, in occasione del CDA. Il nuovo socio non è cinese e nemmeno italiano. Filtra che il nome sia importante e che abbia altrettanto importante disponibilità economica.
> 
> Il club confida che il nuovo socio entri in società in tempo per l'appuntamento con la Uefa in programma il 19 giugno.
> 
> ...



Regna molta incertezza su chi possa essere il nuovo socio: alcuni dicono sia uno degli investitori iniziali, alcuni un americano, alcuni un arabo, ect.... Io spero che abbia tanti soldi e che ci porti un grande campione appena si presenti.... Comunque, la mia previsione è che si tratti di uno degli investitori iniziali cinesi che si palesa


----------



## tonilovin93 (13 Giugno 2018)

Ma piuttosto.. Pensate che possa tornare Maldini con il socio?


----------



## Aron (13 Giugno 2018)

Roccoro ha scritto:


> Regna molta incertezza su chi possa essere il nuovo socio: alcuni dicono sia uno degli investitori iniziali, alcuni un americano, alcuni un arabo, ect.... Io spero che abbia tanti soldi e che ci porti un grande campione appena si presenti.... Comunque, la mia previsione è che si tratti di uno degli investitori iniziali cinesi che si palesa



E' uscito di tutto: il cinese, l'italiano, l'americano, l'arabo...

Quello che conta è solo questo: è un socio forte che acquisirà la maggioranza, oppure un altro prestanome (ma comunque più credibile di Li)?
Dalla risposta dipenderà in larga parte il verdetto UEFA.


----------



## Aron (13 Giugno 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Ma piuttosto.. Pensate che possa tornare Maldini con il socio?



Il rientro di Maldini è la cartina di tornasole delle ambizioni e della serietà del club. 
Maldini manca dal 2009, e infatti abbiamo visto cosa hanno combinato senza di lui (a parte la breve parentesi con Ibra).
Continuerà a mancare Maldini? Il Milan avrà risultati probabilmente simili a quelli attuali.


----------



## Pampu7 (13 Giugno 2018)

Vediamo se in giornata arriverà la smentita del Milan


----------



## Manue (13 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma a me pare incredibile che non sia chiaro a tutti la situazione.
> 
> Li è ovviamente un prestanome di un gruppo ben più solido e lo dimostra il fatto che anche dopo l'aver forzato la mano per il CDA di Venerdì questo si presenti con 32 milioni cash.
> 
> ...




Personalmente non credo più a nulla, 
però mi domando:
1. Perché Li dovette accendersi un ulteriore finanziamento di 8mln con tasso di interesse arrivato al 25% causa fatica a rimborsare?
2. Perché una società di cui lui fa capo è fallita in Cina?
3. Perché ogni aumento di capitale è stato sempre un cinema?

Questo gruppo evidentemente è disposto a sacrificare la reputazione di Li e il suo futuro finanziario, poiché ha così tanti prestiti personali il cinese che potrebbe risultare insoluto da un momento all’altro...se solo il gruppo smettesse di coprirgli le spalle. 

Tu dici che Li non sia uno sprovveduto, io dico che si è messo in una posizione così delicata e così intrinseca che il suo futuro non dipende più da lui...se solo volessero finirebbe in mutande. 
Ovviamente sai bene che fine fa chi va in bancarotta. 
Personalmente nella sua posizione non vorrei mai e poi mai esserci, vorrei che la mia vita dipendesse solamente da me. 
Ovviamente, parere personale


----------



## Mr. Canà (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 13 maggio 2018, Yonghong Li ha ufficialmente trovato il nuovo socio di minoranza. Si tratta di un nome importante. L'identità potrebbe essere svelata già venerdì, in occasione del CDA. Il nuovo socio non è cinese e nemmeno italiano. Filtra che il nome sia importante e che abbia altrettanto importante disponibilità economica.
> 
> Il club confida che il nuovo socio entri in società in tempo per l'appuntamento con la Uefa in programma il 19 giugno.
> 
> ...



Se è tutto confermato, per me è questo il motivo del rinvio della decisione della UEFA. Avranno già offerto garanzie a suo tempo e fatto filtrare questa trattativa. Stiamo a vedere.


----------



## zlatan (13 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il rientro di Maldini è la cartina di tornasole delle ambizioni e della serietà del club.
> Maldini manca dal 2009, e infatti abbiamo visto cosa hanno combinato senza di lui (a parte la breve parentesi con Ibra).
> Continuerà a mancare Maldini? Il Milan avrà risultati probabilmente simili a quelli attuali.



Bah mi sembra riduttivo. Che cosa avrebbe potuto fare Maldini per ottenere risultati diversi da quelli ottenuti negli ultimi 7 anni? Maldini deve studiare, e poi è giusto che entri in società per tutto ciò che ha rappresentato lui e suo papà, ma non aspettiamoci risultati perchè entra Maldini.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 13 maggio 2018, Yonghong Li ha ufficialmente trovato il nuovo socio di minoranza. Si tratta di un nome importante. L'identità potrebbe essere svelata già venerdì, in occasione del CDA. Il nuovo socio non è cinese e nemmeno italiano. Filtra che il nome sia importante e che abbia altrettanto importante disponibilità economica.
> 
> Il club confida che il nuovo socio entri in società in tempo per l'appuntamento con la Uefa in programma il 19 giugno.
> 
> ...



Comunque questo Lì, trova soldi e soci in una maniera incredibile, deve essere molto fortunato nella vita..le probabilità di vincita al superenalotto (1 su 622.614.630) gli fanno un baffo...


----------



## smallball (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 13 maggio 2018, Yonghong Li ha ufficialmente trovato il nuovo socio di minoranza. Si tratta di un nome importante. L'identità potrebbe essere svelata già venerdì, in occasione del CDA. Il nuovo socio non è cinese e nemmeno italiano. Filtra che il nome sia importante e che abbia altrettanto importante disponibilità economica.
> 
> Il club confida che il nuovo socio entri in società in tempo per l'appuntamento con la Uefa in programma il 19 giugno.
> 
> ...


speriamo bene..incrocio tutto l'incrociabile


----------



## Aron (13 Giugno 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Bah mi sembra riduttivo. Che cosa avrebbe potuto fare Maldini per ottenere risultati diversi da quelli ottenuti negli ultimi 7 anni? Maldini deve studiare, e poi è giusto che entri in società per tutto ciò che ha rappresentato lui e suo papà, ma non aspettiamoci risultati perchè entra Maldini.



Maldini vuole progetto a lungo termine, investimenti corposi nella prima squadra e nel settore giovanile, campioni che facciano da trascinatori per tutti gli altri, proprietario credibile e presente nella vita del club (come il Berlusconi dei bei tempi), organizzazione eccellente della società...

Lui si prende la responsabilità di metterci la faccia, sia a livello di gestione sia a livello di immagine, ma è molto difficile che accetti di farlo senza gli elementi sopraelencati.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 13 maggio 2018, Yonghong Li ha ufficialmente trovato il nuovo socio di minoranza. Si tratta di un nome importante. L'identità potrebbe essere svelata già venerdì, in occasione del CDA. Il nuovo socio non è cinese e nemmeno italiano. Filtra che il nome sia importante e che abbia altrettanto importante disponibilità economica.
> 
> Il club confida che il nuovo socio entri in società in tempo per l'appuntamento con la Uefa in programma il 19 giugno.
> 
> ...



Io sto ancora aspettando i nomi dietro a Li... a no non ci sono.

Ora ricominciamo con la storia del socio "senza nome". Vediamo se esce fuori, basta che il 30 non mi trovo un comunicato con scritto "un socio ha preso il 20% del milan ad aiutare il presidente Li nel progetto Milan"


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Giugno 2018)

Manue ha scritto:


> Personalmente non credo più a nulla,
> però mi domando:
> 1. Perché Li dovette accendersi un ulteriore finanziamento di 8mln con tasso di interesse arrivato al 25% causa fatica a rimborsare?
> 2. Perché una società di cui lui fa capo è fallita in Cina?
> ...



Il cinema del rifinanziamento NON ESISTE , come ha scritto qualcuno se qualche persona ha erezioni leggendo " il finanziamento minuto per minuto " non è colpa di Li. 

Lui i soldi li ha sempre messi , non ha mai mancato un solo euro che sia uno. Se poi seguire questo finanziamento con maniacale attenzione fa fare i like su Fb e le Views a qualcuno è un altro discorso. Ogni società ha le stesse modalità del milan per i rifinanziamenti ma tu hai mai sentito di un bonifico della JUVE nel rifinanziamento ? NO ! e sai perchè ? perché non frega a nessuno , invece con il Milan già 3 settimane prima i giornalai iniziano a scrivere fandonie su ritardi. 

Società che fa capo a Li fallita in Cina ? siamo sicuri di questa cosa ? no perchè a me paiono parole al vento. 

Per il rifinanziamento con tassi folli hai ragione, non saprei cosa dirti. 

Io non voglio assolutamente difendere Li non mi frega una mazza e preferirei avere un Arabo domani mattina ma mi manda in ebollizione la speculazione che sta dietro a questa storia.


----------



## Roccoro (13 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> E' uscito di tutto: il cinese, l'italiano, l'americano, l'arabo...
> 
> Quello che conta è solo questo: è un socio forte che acquisirà la maggioranza, oppure un altro prestanome (ma comunque più credibile di Li)?
> Dalla risposta dipenderà in larga parte il verdetto UEFA.



Dovrebbe essere un socio chiaro e non un prestanome dato che alla UEFA il Milan si presenterà con una fidejussione di 100 milioni che solo le persone davvero ricche si possono permettere...


----------



## Aron (13 Giugno 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Io sto ancora aspettando i nomi dietro a Li... a no non ci sono.
> 
> Ora ricominciamo con la storia del socio "senza nome". Vediamo se esce fuori, basta che il 30 non mi trovo un comunicato con scritto "un socio ha preso il 20% del milan ad aiutare il presidente Li nel progetto Milan"



Il fatto che a tutt'oggi si dica "trovato il socio, ma non si sa chi sia", fa supporre dissenso ai piani alti sulle modalità da seguire...Ma qualcosa se la dovranno inventare, prima o dopo la sentenza UEFA


----------



## Aron (13 Giugno 2018)

Roccoro ha scritto:


> Dovrebbe essere un socio chiaro e non un prestanome dato che alla UEFA il Milan si presenterà con una fidejussione di 100 milioni che solo le persone davvero ricche si possono permettere...



La fideiussione di per sé non garantisce la continuità aziendale. 
Questo socio di minoranza deve dimostrare all'UEFA che lui acquisterà il Milan (sempre che facciano tutto prima della sentenza).


----------



## ScArsenal83 (13 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il cinema del rifinanziamento NON ESISTE , come ha scritto qualcuno se qualche persona ha erezioni leggendo " il finanziamento minuto per minuto " non è colpa di Li.
> 
> Lui i soldi li ha sempre messi , non ha mai mancato un solo euro che sia uno. Se poi seguire questo finanziamento con maniacale attenzione fa fare i like su Fb e le Views a qualcuno è un altro discorso. Ogni società ha le stesse modalità del milan per i rifinanziamenti ma tu hai mai sentito di un bonifico della JUVE nel rifinanziamento ? NO ! e sai perchè ? perché non frega a nessuno , invece con il Milan già 3 settimane prima i giornalai iniziano a scrivere fandonie su ritardi.
> 
> ...



Aggiungo che il Milan a differenza di altre società non è quotata in borsa per cui non è tenuta a dire niente di niente a nessuno, se invece i giornali o twittatori sfigati, che sanno tutto ma non dicono niente,parlano, lo fanno solo per dare un senso alla loro vita ed esistenza.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (13 Giugno 2018)

Sarà un nome che ovviamente non ha mai sentito nessuno. Uno che metterà 50 o 100 milioni che serviranno a YLI per portare avanti la baracca in attesa dello sblocco dei capitali cinesi. Solo a quel punto potranno uscire i suoi veri amichetti


----------



## Manue (13 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il cinema del rifinanziamento NON ESISTE , come ha scritto qualcuno se qualche persona ha erezioni leggendo " il finanziamento minuto per minuto " non è colpa di Li.
> 
> Lui i soldi li ha sempre messi , non ha mai mancato un solo euro che sia uno. Se poi seguire questo finanziamento con maniacale attenzione fa fare i like su Fb e le Views a qualcuno è un altro discorso. Ogni società ha le stesse modalità del milan per i rifinanziamenti ma tu hai mai sentito di un bonifico della JUVE nel rifinanziamento ? NO ! e sai perchè ? perché non frega a nessuno , invece con il Milan già 3 settimane prima i giornalai iniziano a scrivere fandonie su ritardi.
> 
> ...



Lungi da me attaccare Li, per carità. 
Alcune cose son comprovate, altre come dici tu sono pressione dei media allucinanti e senza precedenti. 
Vedi a settembre la D’Amico in diretta tv su SkySport...

Quello che mi rende dubbioso è sul motivo del perché questo gruppo non voglia sbilanciarsi e dire “ok siamo qui e saldiamo tutti i debiti e ripartiamo dai top player” ?
Restrinzioni politiche cinesi?
Non lo so.. so solo che siam in attesa di giudizio proprio perché Li non si sa chi sia e che stabilità economica può dare al club, che se stai a vedere è assurdo che la UEFA tenga conto di questo, ma meno male che lo fa, almeno anche noi tifosi smettiamo di formulare nostre ipostasi.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (13 Giugno 2018)

Non pensiate esca fuori il nome.
Chi sta dietro a Li e ha il cash quasi certamente sta’ in Cina e per le note problematiche non può far uscire grosse cifre in un botto solo da investere nel calcio.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (13 Giugno 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Esatto, prendi conte, prendi milinkovic Savic, prendi la punta e vedi come arrivi in Champions l anno prossimo. Ma sono solo sogni



ma facciamo anche Neymar, Messi e Ronaldo.
A livello di squadra non cambierà assolutamente nulla.
E' una mossa che serve esclusivamente a convincere la Uefa in extremis a non escluderci dalle coppe.
Mossa vana, quelli han già deciso.


----------



## Djerry (13 Giugno 2018)

Va benissimo illudersi con entusiasmo che qualcosa di positivo si muova, però serve anche un po' di logica.

Non c'è nulla di nuovo in questa notizia, perché è ovvio che Li in un modo o nell'altro è mediatore/speculatore tra una vecchia proprietà ed una nuova, quindi fa da ponte alla Thohir per un azionista che deve entrare per forza entro settembre.

Il problema è che per estromettere Eliott come scritto nell'articolo serve che in soli 3 mesi questo socio di minoranza metta insieme da un lato i fondi di cui si parla per il mercato e dall'altro le quote monster del prestito, presumo rifinanziato perché sarebbe commuovente altrimenti che sia liquidato.

Io come sempre resto alla finestra, come faccio dalla scorsa estate, perché davvero siamo di fronte a qualcosa di unico nella storia del calcio e della finanza sportiva.
Ma qui stiamo parlando di un socio di minoranza (!!) che mette prima un centinaio di milioni per il mercato e poi in qualche modo altri 300 milioni per far uscire Elliott, mentre il passivo ed i tassi di interesse decollano in modo quasi inversamente proporzionale al fatturato: siamo oltre ogni logica persino della finanza creativa e speculativa più ardita


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Giugno 2018)

Manue ha scritto:


> Lungi da me attaccare Li, per carità.
> Alcune cose son comprovate, altre come dici tu sono pressione dei media allucinanti e senza precedenti.
> Vedi a settembre la D’Amico in diretta tv su SkySport...
> 
> ...



C'è u problema di fondo che tutti continuano ad ignorare : Il Milan verrà stangato dall UEFA non per problemi finanziari ( quelli al massimo ce la cavavamo con 20 milioni di ammenda ) ma perchè non si fidano di Li. 


ATTENZIONE : non sto dicendo che io voglia Li sia chiaro , io vorrei il principe Saudita oggi stesso ma rimanendo solo ai dati di fatto la situazione è questa. Io mi immedesimo nell imprenditore Li, se io fosso li penserei " ma questi che vogliono ? io ho pagato ogni singolo euro " .


----------



## jacky (13 Giugno 2018)

Difendere una persona che nel 2018 con tassi di interesse a zero o sottozero, si indebita al 25% acquistando una società che perde 75 milioni di euro all'anno dà semplicemente l'idea di quale sia oggi il livello generale...

Siamo fuori dalla realtà, prima lo capiamo tutti meglio è... 

Tra l'altro questo personaggio ha assistito a mezza gara della squadra per cui dice di tenere e tifare tanto... non se ne capisce il perché.


----------



## Mika (13 Giugno 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Difendere una persona che nel 2018 con tassi di interesse a zero o sottozero, si indebita al 25% acquistando una società che perde 75 milioni di euro all'anno dà semplicemente l'idea di quale sia oggi il livello generale...
> 
> Siamo fuori dalla realtà, prima lo capiamo tutti meglio è...
> 
> *Tra l'altro questo personaggio ha assistito a mezza gara della squadra per cui dice di tenere e tifare tanto... non se ne *capisce il perché.



Parli di Li?


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Giugno 2018)

[MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] 

Avvocato sei l'unico che può rispondermi : 

Quando ad oggi dovrebbe saldare Li per escludere Elliot ? ad oggi esattamente di quanto è esposto il Milan con il fondo ?


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (13 Giugno 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Difendere una persona che nel 2018 con tassi di interesse a zero o sottozero, si indebita al 25% acquistando una società che perde 75 milioni di euro all'anno dà semplicemente l'idea di quale sia oggi il livello generale...
> 
> Siamo fuori dalla realtà, prima lo capiamo tutti meglio è...
> 
> T*ra l'altro questo personaggio ha assistito a mezza gara della squadra per cui dice di tenere e tifare tanto*... non se ne capisce il perché.



Questa è pura malafede. Ha più presenze alla stadio lui che Berlusconi negli ultimi 5 anni, forse anche più.


----------



## carlocarlo (13 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION]
> 
> Avvocato sei l'unico che può rispondermi :
> 
> Quando ad oggi dovrebbe saldare Li per escludere Elliot ? ad oggi esattamente di quanto è esposto il Milan con il fondo ?



300 milioni piu interessi, anche se il debito suo personale era di 180 mil ma era tutto collegato insieme al debito del milan


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Giugno 2018)

Il nuovo socio sarà Preziosi


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Giugno 2018)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> 300 milioni piu interessi, anche se il debito suo personale era di 180 mil ma era tutto collegato insieme al debito del milan



Numeri reali non buttati li, voglio sapere esattamente quanto Li deve mettere sul piatto per liquidare la posizione di Elliot e relativi interessi.


----------



## carlocarlo (13 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Numeri reali non buttati li, voglio sapere esattamente quanto Li deve mettere sul piatto per liquidare la posizione di Elliot e relativi interessi.



o lollo, siamo in un forum, non nel cda del Milan


----------



## fra29 (13 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Aron sono anni che ci leggiamo e ti giuro che se dovessi istituire un piano per il più pessimista del Forum saresti sicuramente tra i primi 3
> 
> ps: Si scherza è, su un po il morale fratello.



ahimè Lollo.. aron ci ha spesso preso.. infatti sono curioso di sapere che ne pensa di queste.novità?
La tua versione mi pare troppo.ottimistica..


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Giugno 2018)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> o lollo, siamo in un forum, non nel cda del Milan



Per quello ho chiesto al Re dell Est che conosce sicuramente i numeri a menadito.


----------



## tonilovin93 (13 Giugno 2018)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> ma facciamo anche Neymar, Messi e Ronaldo.
> A livello di squadra non cambierà assolutamente nulla.
> E' una mossa che serve esclusivamente a convincere la Uefa in extremis a non escluderci dalle coppe.
> Mossa vana, quelli han già deciso.



Ma è proprio quello che stavamo dicendo eh


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Giugno 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> ahimè Lollo.. aron ci ha spesso preso.. infatti sono curioso di sapere che ne pensa di queste.novità?
> La tua versione mi pare troppo.ottimistica..



Ad oggi i fatti non dicono questo, tutti i giudizi negativi su Li sono vincolati al fatto che l'UEFA lo consideri non affidabile.


----------



## odasensei (13 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION]
> 
> Avvocato sei l'unico che può rispondermi :
> 
> Quando ad oggi dovrebbe saldare Li per escludere Elliot ? ad oggi esattamente di quanto è esposto il Milan con il fondo ?



180 milioni + interessi aka il prestito alla Rossoneri Lux


----------



## fra29 (13 Giugno 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Sarà un nome che ovviamente non ha mai sentito nessuno. Uno che metterà 50 o 100 milioni che serviranno a YLI per portare avanti la baracca in attesa dello sblocco dei capitali cinesi. Solo a quel punto potranno uscire i suoi veri amichetti



Quello che temo io.. temo che Li sia stato bruciato dall'UEFA e semplicemente siamo davanti a un turnover.. solo un nome forte può farmi cambiare idea..


----------



## koti (13 Giugno 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> ahimè Lollo.. aron ci ha spesso preso..


http://www.milanworld.net/aron-e-gli-amaretti-di-gallarate-vt45998-2.html


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Giugno 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> 180 milioni + interessi aka il prestito alla Rossoneri Lux



interessi del ? a quanto ammonta oggi esattamente l'esposizione debitoria con Elliot ? 

Se li tramite il nuovo socio riceve ( dico a caso ) 300 milioni e salda la posizione di Elliot saremmo apposto con le perplessità della UEFA ?


----------



## goleador 70 (13 Giugno 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> ahimè Lollo.. aron ci ha spesso preso.. infatti sono curioso di sapere che ne pensa di queste.novità?
> La tua versione mi pare troppo.ottimistica..



Ma dove ha preso? A tombola? Ma preziosi?ahahahahah


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Giugno 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> http://www.milanworld.net/aron-e-gli-amaretti-di-gallarate-vt45998-2.html




Sto ancora aspettando i miei amaretti io , sia chiaro.


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (13 Giugno 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> ahimè Lollo.. aron ci ha spesso preso.. infatti sono curioso di sapere che ne pensa di queste.novità?
> La tua versione mi pare troppo.ottimistica..



Rileggiti anche i suoi post vecchi di anni. Aron non ne ha mai beccata mezza. Mai. Neanche quando era super ottimista e ci "faceva sognare".


----------



## sballotello (13 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sto ancora aspettando i miei amaretti io , sia chiaro.



li ha spediti per posta, tranquillo


----------



## LorenzoS (13 Giugno 2018)

Qualcuno ha ancora il coraggio di criticare la nuova società?
Qua si torna nell'olimpo!


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Giugno 2018)

sballotello ha scritto:


> li ha spediti per posta, tranquillo



Comunque propondo di avere [MENTION=1382]Aron[/MENTION] nella live di Giovedì per discutere tutti insieme delle modalità di invio di questi benedetti amaretti.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Giugno 2018)

LorenzoS ha scritto:


> Qualcuno ha ancora il coraggio di criticare la nuova società?
> Qua si torna nell'olimpo!



Ecco, questi passaggi dal dramma totale a visioni estremamente positive sono la cosa sbagliata, secondo me.

Prima di scalare il monte, iniziamo almeno a tirare fuori gli scarponcini.


----------



## mabadi (13 Giugno 2018)

perchè non può essere italiano?


----------



## fra29 (13 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ad oggi i fatti non dicono questo, tutti i giudizi negativi su Li sono vincolati al fatto che l'UEFA lo consideri non affidabile.



Hai detto poco.. 
Dimentichiamo le inchieste del Corriere, sole 24 ore, Financial Times, Bloomberg e NYT?
Davvero?


----------



## odasensei (13 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> interessi del ? a quanto ammonta oggi esattamente l'esposizione debitoria con Elliot ?
> 
> Se li tramite il nuovo socio riceve ( dico a caso ) 300 milioni e salda la posizione di Elliot saremmo apposto con le perplessità della UEFA ?



Basta togliere l'ipoteca delle azioni della Rossoneri Lux per calmare la Uefa...la parte diretta del Milan (120 + interessi) è facilmente pagabile con incassi futuri.
Interessi dell'11% per la parte Rossoneri Lux e 7% per la parte Milan se non ricordo male.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Giugno 2018)

mabadi ha scritto:


> perchè non può essere italiano?



dimmi un solo nome attendibile che possa oggi acquistare una squadra di calcio e portala nell olimpo .


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Giugno 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Hai detto poco..
> Dimentichiamo le inchieste del Corriere, sole 24 ore, Financial Times, Bloomberg e NYT?
> Davvero?



se è per quello le fonti citate sono stati i primi speculatori di " un mercato con 25 milioni di euro massimo" , " Li il povero che promette un mercato stellare che non può permettersi " 

Salvo poi che il povero ha picchiato li 250 milioni di euro senza battere ciglio.


----------



## IronJaguar (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 13 maggio 2018, Yonghong Li ha ufficialmente trovato il nuovo socio di minoranza. Si tratta di un nome importante. L'identità potrebbe essere svelata già venerdì, in occasione del CDA. Il nuovo socio non è cinese e nemmeno italiano. Filtra che il nome sia importante e che abbia altrettanto importante disponibilità economica.
> 
> Il club confida che il nuovo socio entri in società in tempo per l'appuntamento con la Uefa in programma il 19 giugno.
> 
> ...



Perchè qui c'è scritto che Li ha trovato UFFICIALMENTE il socio quando invece sul sito della gazzetta c'è scritto che l'accordo non è (ovviamente dico io, se fosse un fatto ufficiale ci sarebbe stato un comunicato o una dichiarazione societaria) ufficiale ma è un'indiscrezione raccolta?
Le parole sono importanti, ok che la voce sembra credibile ma al momento non c'è niente di ufficiale al riguardo e la notizia riportata così può essere fuorviante.

Ad ogni modo stiamo alla finestra e vediamo che succede, fine mese non arriverà mai troppo presto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Giugno 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Basta togliere l'ipoteca delle azioni della Rossoneri Lux per calmare la Uefa...la parte diretta del Milan (120 + interessi) è facilmente pagabile con incassi futuri.
> Interessi dell'11% per la parte Rossoneri Lux e 7% per la parte Milan se non ricordo male.




quindi l'esposizione di 300 milioni son 180 sulla Rossoneri Lux con un tasso del 11%. Una volta estinto questo rimangono 120 milioni sempre di esposizione con Elliot ma intestati al Milan che sarebbe la situazione classica di molte società di calcio. 

Comunque per assurdo un socio con 300 milioni di minoranza toglierebbe la Rossoneri Lux e il Milan da ogni esposizione.


----------



## admin (13 Giugno 2018)

*Repubblica: il nuovo socio prenderà inizialmente una quota di minoranza che servirà per ricapitalizzare il Milan. Poi, col tempo, assumerà il controllo del pacchetto di maggioranza con Yonghong Li che verrà "retrocesso" ad un ruolo alla Thohir.

L'ingresso del nuovo socio servirà anche per provare a convincere la Uefa (rossoneri pessimisti) o il TAS.*


----------



## mabadi (13 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> dimmi un solo nome attendibile che possa oggi acquistare una squadra di calcio e portala nell olimpo .



appunto... visto che credo siamo tutti scottati, speravo ci fosse un qualcosa di ufficiale in merito al fatto che non sia un italiano.
Metti che si presentano con un socio italiano di cavolo....


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: il nuovo socio prenderà inizialmente una quota di minoranza che servirà per ricapitalizzare il Milan. Poi, col tempo, assumerà il controllo del pacchetto di maggioranza con Yonghong Li che verrà "retrocesso" ad un ruolo alla Thohir. *



Era pronosticabile. Resta solo da sapere la cosa più importante: CHI???


----------



## fra29 (13 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> se è per quello le fonti citate sono stati i primi speculatori di " un mercato con 25 milioni di euro massimo" , " Li il povero che promette un mercato stellare che non può permettersi "
> 
> Salvo poi che il povero ha picchiato li 250 milioni di euro senza battere ciglio.



Beh.. sinceramente hanno detto che tutte le scatole e le varie schermature finivano nel nulla.. dietro non c'era nulla se non un cinese di HK sconosciuto anche in patria e che nemmeno parla il cinese.. dove vedi inesattezze? il problema npn sono le schermature tipiche della finanza strutturata ma che dietro a tutto ci sia il nulla.. per quello UEFA da ok all'Inter e a noi ci devasta


----------



## kipstar (13 Giugno 2018)

Occhio alle voci troppo belle....

Che poi ci si rimane male.....


----------



## koti (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: il nuovo socio prenderà inizialmente una quota di minoranza che servirà per ricapitalizzare il Milan. Poi, col tempo, assumerà il controllo del pacchetto di maggioranza con Yonghong Li che verrà "retrocesso" ad un ruolo alla Thohir. *


Aspettiamo. Se nelle prossime ore non arriveranno smentite significa che è tutto vero.


----------



## Butcher (13 Giugno 2018)

Pare abbia gli occhi cerulei.


----------



## Pitermilanista (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 13 maggio 2018, Yonghong Li ha ufficialmente trovato il nuovo socio di minoranza. Si tratta di un nome importante. L'identità potrebbe essere svelata già venerdì, in occasione del CDA. Il nuovo socio non è cinese e nemmeno italiano. Filtra che il nome sia importante e che abbia altrettanto importante disponibilità economica.
> 
> Il club confida che il nuovo socio entri in società in tempo per l'appuntamento con la Uefa in programma il 19 giugno.
> 
> ...



Silvio, maledetto, se ti fossi finalmente messo la mano sulla coscienza e deciso di lasciare definitivamente il Milan in mani serie, ti perdonerei le volgari crudeltà degli ultimi anni, seppur con difficoltà. 
È la tua ultima possibilità.


----------



## 7vinte (13 Giugno 2018)

E Ravezzani che dice?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION]
> 
> Avvocato sei l'unico che può rispondermi :
> 
> Quando ad oggi dovrebbe saldare Li per escludere Elliot ? ad oggi esattamente di quanto è esposto il Milan con il fondo ?





carlocarlo ha scritto:


> 300 milioni piu interessi, anche se il debito suo personale era di 180 mil ma era tutto collegato insieme al debito del milan





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Numeri reali non buttati li, voglio sapere esattamente quanto Li deve mettere sul piatto per liquidare la posizione di Elliot e relativi interessi.





carlocarlo ha scritto:


> o lollo, siamo in un forum, non nel cda del Milan



eheheh  è come ti ha detto Carlo, i numeri son quelli. Ufficialmente, peraltro, conosciamo soltanto l'esposizione nei confronti del Milan che è, appunto, di 123M (i due bond scoperti grazie alle delibere del CDA e al bilancio del club). 

Sui 180M prestati alla proprietà, invece, dobbiamo fidarci di quello che dicono i giornali. Debito club+debito proprietà interessi compresi arriviamo a circa 350/360M. Comunque sia se il nuovo socio entra e versa 180/200M per le quote, con quei soldi risolviamo la posizione della holding. Ed a quel punto rifinanziare i 123M a carico del Milan diventa semplice (magari mi sbaglio, ma non credo che entrerà qualcuno con 350M per liquidare tutto il debito nei confronti di Elliott...).
[MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION] non possiamo sapere se questo possa servire per la UEFA perché fino ad ora hanno preso soltanto decisioni politiche, quindi SE hanno deciso di farci fuori non ci sarà socio che tenga.


----------



## admin (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: il nuovo socio prenderà inizialmente una quota di minoranza che servirà per ricapitalizzare il Milan. Poi, col tempo, assumerà il controllo del pacchetto di maggioranza con Yonghong Li che verrà "retrocesso" ad un ruolo alla Thohir.
> 
> L'ingresso del nuovo socio servirà anche per provare a convincere la Uefa (rossoneri pessimisti) o il TAS.*



.


----------



## diavolo (13 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> interessi del ? a quanto ammonta oggi esattamente l'esposizione debitoria con Elliot ?
> 
> Se li tramite il nuovo socio riceve ( dico a caso ) 300 milioni e salda la posizione di Elliot saremmo apposto con le perplessità della UEFA ?



Elliott ha presto 123 milioni al Milan (al tasso del 7,7% annuo) e i 180 milioni a Yonghong Li(all'11,5%).


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> dimmi un solo nome attendibile che possa oggi acquistare una squadra di calcio e portala nell olimpo .



Ferrero


----------



## odasensei (13 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> quindi l'esposizione di 300 milioni son 180 sulla Rossoneri Lux con un tasso del 11%. Una volta estinto questo rimangono 120 milioni sempre di esposizione con Elliot ma intestati al Milan che sarebbe la situazione classica di molte società di calcio.
> 
> Comunque per assurdo un socio con 300 milioni di minoranza toglierebbe la Rossoneri Lux e il Milan da ogni esposizione.



Non accadrà mai, se entra un nuovo socio farebbe meglio ad estinguere il debito della Rossoneri Lux e finanziare il mercato (a meno di sanzioni Uefa stile Inter/Roma) tanto il debito diretto del Milan non è un problema ed è facile da rifinanziare


----------



## fra29 (13 Giugno 2018)

Nome forte oppure il teatrino per me non può più essere mascherato...


----------



## Pampu7 (13 Giugno 2018)

*SKY: il nuovo socio sarebbe malese ma residente a Singapore. Jorge Mendes è l'intermediario dell'operazione, e rappresenta una cordata di imprenditori. *


----------



## Albijol (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: il nuovo socio prenderà inizialmente una quota di minoranza che servirà per ricapitalizzare il Milan. Poi, col tempo, assumerà il controllo del pacchetto di maggioranza con Yonghong Li che verrà "retrocesso" ad un ruolo alla Thohir.
> 
> L'ingresso del nuovo socio servirà anche per provare a convincere la Uefa (rossoneri pessimisti) o il TAS.*




Speriamo solo che sia ricco sfondato e non italiano


----------



## claudiop77 (13 Giugno 2018)

Mi aspetto a breve un articolo del genere "Brusca frenata".

A parte gli scherzi non mi va di andare troppo dietro alle voci, quando ci sarà qualcosa di ufficiale vedremo. Spero si trovi il modo di non farci escludere dalle coppe, da un lato sarei più contento ci desse ragione il Tas per far fare una figura di m...a alla Uefa.


----------



## alcyppa (13 Giugno 2018)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> SKY: arriva dalla malesia il nuovo socio e c'è lo zampino di mendes



Ecco la trashata.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Giugno 2018)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> SKY: arriva dalla malesia il nuovo socio e c'è lo zampino di mendes



Malesia non mi risulta ci siano nabbabi..sarà un altro come Lì che gioca col fuoco..


----------



## fra29 (13 Giugno 2018)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> SKY: arriva dalla malesia il nuovo socio e c'è lo zampino di mendes



ahahhahahahahhahahahah


----------



## Willy Wonka (13 Giugno 2018)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> *SKY: il nuovo socio sarebbe malese ma residente a Singapore. Jorge Mendes è l'intermediario dell'operazione, e rappresenta una cordata di imprenditori. *



Quotate.


----------

